# Meet our new sweet girl...Shofar!



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

We brought home our little one today. We waited so long for her and it doesn't even feel real yet! She was sooo scared the first part of the day- so much so that I was concerned that I picked a fearful pup, even though she seemed confident and curious at the breeder's home. After a few naps and a good piddle, she was bouncing and playing  what a sweet sight to see! We are beyond grateful that she is finally home with us.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one beautiful puppy!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's very pretty, and looks very much at home in that comforter she is in.
Have fun with her.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

congratulations and have lots of lots of fun with her. that quick changing from being a bit scared of the new world to a bouncy happy pup is so much vizsla. they love life for sure!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup.
I know of a litter that was going to new owners today. By any chance are you in Texas?


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

texasred said:


> Congratulations on your new pup.
> I know of a litter that was going to new owners today. By any chance are you in Texas?


Hi TR, no we are in Michigan.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

gunnr said:


> She's very pretty, and looks very much at home in that comforter she is in.
> Have fun with her.


Thanks, gunnr. I'm thinking I'll be stalking a lot of your old posts about hunting in the coming months. We love to grouse and pheasant hunt, and have high hopes for this sweet girl.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Cavedog said:


> That is one beautiful puppy!


Thank you. And aren't they all though? Just a handsome breed all around.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Love the name! Adorable pup so so beautiful!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice!

If you are anywhere near Clarkston we have 2 that love to run. For when she gets more grownup.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

InTheNet said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you are anywhere near Clarkston we have 2 that love to run. For when she gets more grownup.


Thanks! Appreciate the offer!


----------

